# Colron coloured danish oil



## transatlantic (25 May 2017)

So I'm still searching around for a finish that works for me. God knows how much I have spent so far, but I have built up QUITE the collection of stains and coloured varnishes. However, I came across the coloured danish oil by Colron. Has anyone used this and what are their thoughts? I'd be using it on pine.

It's bloody annoying that some of the manfactuers don't do samples. I have to buy a great big 500ml can, and no doubt the first one I buy will be too dark or too light.

http://www.colron.co.uk/products/colron ... anish-oil/


----------



## AndyT (25 May 2017)

Maybe worth going to a shop for it, rather than buying online.
Our local hardware shop has made up samples of wood coloured with the shades in stock, positioned on the same shelf as their stock. Much better than a picture on a computer screen.


----------



## Glynne (25 May 2017)

Not sure if you saw my recent post?
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/rubio-monocoat-t105512.html
Whilst I was mainly on about smoke & fumed effects, Rubio do a huge range of coloured oils and do have small sample bottles. There are 2 UK outlets - co.uk and .com
go for the .com or give Simon a ring.


----------



## transatlantic (26 May 2017)

AndyT":19hd7xlb said:


> Maybe worth going to a shop for it, rather than buying online.
> Our local hardware shop has made up samples of wood coloured with the shades in stock, positioned on the same shelf as their stock. Much better than a picture on a computer screen.



I think my homebase does do that - but I haven't found it very useful as they tend to use hardwood, some kind of Oak usually.



Glynne":19hd7xlb said:


> Not sure if you saw my recent post?
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/rubio-monocoat-t105512.html
> Whilst I was mainly on about smoke & fumed effects, Rubio do a huge range of coloured oils and do have small sample bottles. There are 2 UK outlets - co.uk and .com
> go for the .com or give Simon a ring.



Looks a bit out of my price range, but thanks for sharing!


----------

